# Escort Simulator & Others



## vostok (Aug 9, 2020)

playing Escort Sim. on my pc for review reasons naturally, lol

still its boring as their many adjustments you can have to the model
the Unity engine is not the best game engine for this sim 4/10

but still value at around 300Mb

Steam Community :: Escort Simulator

others:




but many games are now moving to 'semi-porn'




many aimed at the japanese market




many as visual novels and popular with many traditional education methods fail


----------



## KatherineTurner (Jul 18, 2021)

First time I see this, sexy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

vostok said:


> playing Escort Sim. on my pc for review reasons naturally, lol
> 
> still its boring as their many adjustments you can have to the model
> the Unity engine is not the best game engine for this sim 4/10
> ...


What good taste you have ! Do you wear a mask on dates, when out on the town?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2021)

Will it simulate a top-tier escort?


----------



## vostok (Aug 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> How about doing trolls under bridges.......virtual bliss I hear.


why wood a troll be under a bridge ....dumb please leave


----------



## vostok (Aug 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Will it simulate a top-tier escort?


I've never had to try as I wood never have the cash better ask ur top-tier escort if shes had any trainers?
but in game does have a very handy 'adjust your babe thing"

tot - 300mb don't ask for too much


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2021)

vostok said:


> during practice I now just lower my thing into a trash bin under my work desk
> a few quick strokes and dribble the moist fluid into the bottom of the trash bin
> its saves bulk on kitchen towels, but starts to smell after several days with the current heat
> at least the smell keeps the real girls out thank god
> ...


wow, wtf did I just read.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 19, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> wow, wtf did I just read.


x2


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 20, 2021)

Ya got me dude! What "wood" a troll be doing under a bridge....I am dumb , dumb as a bag of hammers. I'm gone. I promise to never come back to the Paste Eaters Ward. Good luck living with paraphilia.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 21, 2021)

This looks like a game for the real weirdo!!!


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 21, 2021)

The same dude providing studies on why 'flushing is uneccessary' is the same one that be e-simulating his wanky

Well, fuck


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)

Porky1982 said:


> This looks like a game for the real weirdo!!!


Looks like a game BTK would play


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 31, 2022)

do you get to pimp smack them? over and over again? If yes, I might take a peak..


----------

